# Taliban claim victory over "defeated" Canada



## McG (14 Mar 2014)

Those Tb are funny: http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/taliban-heralds-freedom-from-the-canadians-1.1728776


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Mar 2014)

Silly Talibunnies, they're like teenage girls, it's their world, the rest of us just live in it.  The truth is whatever they say it is.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Mar 2014)

Thats like the guy who squaks at you as he picks up his teeth saying he won the fight.  :


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Mar 2014)

Oddly appropriate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4


----------



## Sharp (14 Mar 2014)

"We're sorry! We won't do it again!" - Taliban

"No we're sorry for invading, have a nice day." - Canadians

"Are they gone? WE WON! COWARDS! HASHAHASHASHSHAHSHA!" - Taliban


----------



## x_para76 (14 Mar 2014)

Of course they claimed victory in the same way that the IRA claimed to have never been defeated by the British army. Except that the last time I checked N. Ireland was still part of the U.K.


----------



## Dirt Digger (17 Mar 2014)

Dear Taliban,

To celebrate your victory, we've all thrown in for a delightful floral arrangement.  If you could kindly provide us with an address, we'd be happy to send it your way.  Expect package to arrive by air.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Mar 2014)

I doubt the Taliban will be able to grab power again the way they did in the 90's. They will be a major force for sometime, but what is their focus? I suspect their ties with the ISI are now tenuous at best and they have the habit of biting any hand that feeds them. Pakistan is losing it's main hold on the US and I suspect that the US will start reducing the money given to Pakistan, forcing them to be a vassal of China and China has no real interests in a radical Taliban controlled state near it's borders, in fact a neutral or semi-friendly Afghanistan is likely far more useful to them.


----------



## Sharp (17 Mar 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> China has no real interests in a radical Taliban controlled state near it's borders



Iran might.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Mar 2014)

Iran hates the Taliban, they ended up supporting them for awhile because they did not want the west to "win" so having the Taliban and US kill each other was in Iran's long term interest, except to see any Iranian support for the Taliban to stop once the West is gone and then to shift to the Afghan government with strings attached of course.


----------



## jasonjason (22 Mar 2014)

I sometimes genuinely wonder whether these lot are as stupid as they appear to be or if they are just pretending to keep up appearance. What I do know is that I have gotten to the point where I cannot take anything that they say seriously anymore. Just a shame that we will have to deal these nutjobs for a bit longer it seems.


----------



## BorisK (22 Mar 2014)

jasonjason said:
			
		

> I sometimes genuinely wonder whether these lot are as stupid as they appear to be or if they are just pretending to keep up appearance. What I do know is that I have gotten to the point where I cannot take anything that they say seriously anymore. Just a shame that we will have to deal these nutjobs for a bit longer it seems.



The best path I can see to diluting some of the stupidity within the sect is to engage the wonderment of the children.  A great story by a young Somalian girl who found a Nancy Drew Mystery's book as a child and it sparked her imagination and made her realize there must be more to this world than her elders is a good case study as to the power of influencing a culture, even a seemingly impervious one, by sparking the imagination of the kids.


----------



## AirDet (22 Mar 2014)

Great idea Boris. It was a book that set off this whole radical perversion of Islam in the first place; it seems that another book may close the chapter on this madness.


----------



## BorisK (22 Mar 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Great idea Boris. It was a book that set off this whole radical perversion of Islam in the first place; it seems that another book may close the chapter on this madness.



Thanks.  Can't take credit for the idea but I'm happy to share it.  

As an amateur historian I must ask for curiosity's sake about which book it is you are referring to when you cite a moment where said perversion began? Just wondering for my personal knowledge.


----------



## AirDet (22 Mar 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Can't take credit for the idea but I'm happy to share it.
> 
> As an amateur historian I must ask for curiosity's sake about which book it is you are referring to when you cite a moment where said perversion began? Just wondering for my personal knowledge.



The book is called "Milestones" in English. The Arabic name is Ma'alim fi al-Tariq, or Ma'alim fi'l-tareeq. Written in the mid 1960s by and Egyptian named Sayyid Qutb. It lays out a plan for converting the entire planet to the cult of islam. It retranslates many of the Hadith to his own twisted version of reality. Mass Jihad was a favourite theme in the book which called for "The establishment of God's law on earth" which will lead to "blessings" falling "on all mankind."


----------

